# First Song of the Day



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

For me it was Train's, "Hey, Soul Sister" 






I love this song!

What was yours?


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I thought this was appropriate.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Weird Al's "Fat"


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Unfortunately appropriate:


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Listening to "'60's on 6" on XM-Sirius:  "I Say a Little Pray for You" by Ms. Dionne Warwick


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Mine was "Shadow of the Day."





ETA: The original video


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

williemeikle said:


>


My husband and I love Jimi Hendrix. As a matter of fact we have his whole collection ... well with exception of the one they released this year with supposedly unreleased material; but I'm sure my husband will be getting soon - he's not one to let any Hendrix material go.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Bela Fleck and the Flecktones: "Big Country":


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I was checking Tift out (she's coming to Milwaukee) for a show. Not bad, guess I should find a date and go...


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

"Nightmare" by Avenged Sevenfold






WARNING: Contains some strong language


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Viva (remix) by bond


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

"Shine a Light" by The Rolling Stones

Great tune to get the morning started!


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Original Josh Thompson this morning...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

"Trip to the Fair" by Renaissance (including the 3-1/2 minute instrumental intro):


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I guess I should think about not listening to Heep Radio firsh thing in the morning...


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Maynard's version of "Country Road" always gets my blood moving, toes tapping, and spirits rising:


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Maynard's version of "Country Road" always gets my blood moving, toes tapping, and spirits rising:


Funnily enough, the first song of the day for me was this version of Country Road, because it's my ringtone.  I just love violin music.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Funnily enough, the first song of the day for me was this version of Country Road, because it's my ringtone.  I just love violin music.


Heh...that's John Denver's "Country Road*s*", while MF was covering James Taylor's "Country Road" (singular). But you win for the better video.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sometimes you just need to get the ears a ringing and crank the tunes...


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Listening to Richard Thompson's album "Old Kit Bag" (on vinyl, even), which starts out with:


----------



## mkindle (Aug 9, 2010)

Rene Thomas - A Night In Tunisia


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

mkindle said:


> Rene Thomas - A Night In Tunisia


Great song, though being a trumpet player, I'd probably go with the Dizzy Gillespie version.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I looked up 'cute' in the dictionary, and found this video:






The girl was three-years-old at the time this was done, and the song went to #1 in Romania. I had to move it over to my car CD and now play it every morning on the way to work.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

She's hot, sings, plays guitar.... I'm in lust.....


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

David Gilmour, "Fat Old Sun" -- a nice way to get going in the morning with a mellow beginning, then it starts revving me up as it goes along.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

mmmm guess I'm hitting the better bands today...


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> [[/youtube]


sorry - reminds me of MTV (back when they showed videos)!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Needed to get the blood moving, so I queued up the best trumpet section in pop music ever.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Bought this Pink concert on Blu-ray and this is the first bit I watched while having my coffee this morning.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Carl Perkin's Blue Suede Shoes.


----------

